# is crappie season over for a while?



## FlashyDude1000 (Mar 5, 2005)

I've been fishing Van Wert reservoir and Grand Lake St. Marys and have noticed that the crappie have definitetly become more difficult to catch as of the past couple of weeks... is this the time crappie season winds down until they come back in the fall??


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You can still find them throughout the summer months but they are a bit tougher to find because they are out deeper and often suspended away from structure. I think most guys do go away from targeting them during the summer for this reason. I still enjoy occasionally running in to them in the summer while bass or 'eye fishing. When I find a couple I often stick around and see what I can find. They tend to not be in tight schools like the spring or fall either but nevertheless they still need to eat.


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

The spawn is over, and the crappie are recovering from the ordeal. Post spawn period tends to scatter them & make them difficult to catch. They won't be in the very shallow water again until the fall. In a couple of weeks they will be in their summer home, which is suspended over deeper water.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

When do you feel the peak time is in the fall ???


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I love fall crappies the last 2 years at Alum Mid October thru almost mid November just destroyed large crappies from depths of 1 1/2 foot to 15 foot. Also late October on Oshaugnessy offers some of the biggest crappies i have caught in central Ohio. Same at Delaware deep drops are loaded with nice crappies big Blacks! Of course jigging is the way to go. You can search water faster and then when located if you want slip bobber minnow but i prefer sticking with jigs sometimes as small as 1/64th depending on water temp.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I find the best times to catch crappies are from April to the end of May. Once it starts getting hot and the water temperature starts to climb the crappies tends to head towards deeper water and it makes it tougher to get them unless you have a boat and fish finder. You can also try crappie fishing once the sun goes down or early in the morning when the water temperature is cooler as I have been able to catch crappies during these times. I have also found that even in the middle of summer that I can catch crappies at the tailwaters of dams since the water is constantly running and keeps the water temperature cool.


----------

